# Expressing disinterest in a topic



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Something that’s kind of puzzled me for quite awhile.

Why do people click on a thread – when it’s clear what the topic is – and post that they couldn’t care less about the topic and they’re not interested? 

_(I’m excluding attempts at pot-stirring…people who don’t like the thread starter and relentlessly waste everyone’s time trying to bait a fight. That’s a different issue.)_ 

What I’m talking about is (for example) someone starts a thread about the upcoming Superbowl. So people are talking….maybe a few…maybe quite a few…whatever. So someone pops in and posts: “I couldn’t care less about the Superbowl. I’m not interested in football; sports are a stupid waste of time.” Then a buddy of two pops in and says “I agree!” (Thanks for sharing, btw.)

Well, it's okay to feel that way. But, why bother bursting into a discussion thread about the Superbowl to announce that you don’t like football? 

To me, it’s like driving to a grocery store, taking a box of something off the shelf, waiting in line, then telling the cashier "I don’t like this stuff” and walking out empty-handed. Does that make ANY sense whatsoever?

:wtf: It’s really stupid, imo.

Make no mistake, this isn't something I'm losing sleep about.  Just curious ...Is there something I’m not seeing? Does announcing lack of interest satisfy some need?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ...Is there something I’m not seeing? Does announcing lack of interest satisfy some need?



I couldn't care less.

Seriously - I think you hit the nail on the head about fulfilling a need. Some people need to have their choices known, often repeatedly, by everyone within earshot.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not going to comment until I check all of my posts to find out whether I am guilty of this particular misdemeanour.

:hide: But I do agree with the sentiment.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

Warrigal, you're safe as far as I know (although I don't look at _every_ thread).  

But a few others.......... :wink:  hmmmm


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 17, 2015)

Nah if I see a title like " Why Trump is the Voice of America", nope not going to go there. Likewise most sports...there's enough things that I actually have an interest in.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Haha..yes I agree Apple..totally.  I hope I didn't do that...lol.  k..let's put everyone who did that in the naughty corner. 

:wiggle::wiggle:


----------



## imp (Dec 17, 2015)

I've sensed two things about such posters. First, they desperately have the need to be noticed, and second, they must always have the last say, no matter how irrelevant it may be.   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Something that’s kind of puzzled me for quite awhile.
> 
> Why do people click on a thread – when it’s clear what the topic is – and post that they couldn’t care less about the topic and they’re not interested?
> 
> ...




Great topic to exam with the forum members.   

My take?   I think that we all have an "inner jerk" that sometimes seeks to control the keyboard, in order to gain a little_ inner-jerk gratification_.

All primates get off on craping on someone's parade.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

Hmm..strange, but I'm quite sure the OP has been guilty of this very thing. And more than once.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm..strange, but I'm quite sure the OP has been guilty of this very thing. And more than once.



I think we all do it.... it shows we in fact do 'care', but its more like anti-care and want to express it too.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

imp said:


> I've sensed two things about such posters. First, they desperately have the need to be noticed, and second, they must always have the last say, no matter how irrelevant it may be. imp



umm hmm

Doesn't matter (to them) that their spunky "last word" is ad hominen...irrelevant drivel. Indeed, some people have a focusing problem.


----------



## Victor (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree. Then many people will say that they don't know. Or I have to think about it.

Well, then why are they writing if they have nothing to say?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I think we all do it.... it shows we in fact do 'care', but its more like anti-care and want to express it too.



I sometimes skip over a thread I have no interest in, but now and then I'll just post to say I have no interest.  Like the Barbara Walters thread, I skipped that one although I could've said what she does means nothing to me, or she should just stick with things more her speed like The View, I never had much regard for her. 

 I guess people can express their opinions even if they have no interest in the subject.  When I post a thread on positive pro-gun stories, and people pop in to say they hate guns or are very afraid of them like everyone should be, I often wonder why they just didn't skip that thread....but I don't overthink it, I figure some like to chime in whether interested or not, on forums or in real everyday life.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm new to this forum, but the reason I decided to join was because I could choose the topic I was interested in and not have to wade through posts that did not. These people were born instigators I guess. Their sole purpose in life is to stir things up. What a way to think and live.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2015)

> but now and then I'll just post to say I have no interest. Like the Barbara Walters thread,



Really, SB? I don't think I've ever seen you do that.  Then again, I don't look at all the threads.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

I really don't see the harm in it. 

It's a forum.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

We're only human.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not. 
Look at my avatar. :grin:


----------



## imp (Dec 17, 2015)

Victor said:


> I agree. Then many people will say that they don't know. Or I have to think about it.
> 
> Well, then why are they writing if they have nothing to say?



You make good sense! (when you DO speak). C'mon, hit us up more often; we need fresh influence here!    imp


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I'm not.
> Look at my avatar. :grin:



OK....for our canine friends...Woof woof woof.


----------



## imp (Dec 17, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> OK....for our canine friends...Woof woof woof.



Errr, Ma'am...(I know now!), looks like a wolf, perhaps coyote, they howl rather than woof. OTOH, I could be dead wrong, insofar as Warri is concerned, or even dead, for that matter. I like your style, though!    imp


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it's a dingo which is an Australian dog. Am I right Warrigal?


----------



## imp (Dec 17, 2015)

I've always thought dingoes were the equivalent to our wild dogs here, coyotes. They have persisted for several hundred years despite efforts to eradicate them. Heck, I kinda like seeing one lope across the road as we approach! In Missouri, they "sang" their howling at night.....nice.   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2015)

Sometimes the OP poses a question, as if they are polling members on what they think.  Then it's ok.  

But one comment in particular (or variations of it) that really irks me...

"Who gives a rat's a$$?"

The person is not just saying *they* don't care, they are saying why would anyone in their right mind care, condemning everyone who responds.

Enough of my pet peeves for today...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 17, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I think it's a dingo which is an Australian dog. Am I right Warrigal?


Spot on. Warrigals mean wild dog or dingo in some Aboriginal dialects.

Dingoes are not marsupials. They came to Australia late in evolutionary time, probably at the same time as the aborigines.
They are derived from the yellow dogs of India (?)


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Sometimes the OP poses a question, as if they are polling members on what they think.  Then it's ok.
> 
> But one comment in particular (or variations of it) that really irks me...
> 
> ...



That one is just plain rude.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep, unecessarily hostile.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2015)

Could be someone is lonely and comes to the forum to chat and doesn't find any threads that ring their chimes so they jump in on one when they don't have anything interesting to add to the discussion.  I don't mind if someone says they aren't interested in something I'm into.  I don't like to hear a comment about how it's a stupid subject or only idiots would like this or that.  That's rude.  If I'm in a room full of people talking about the Superbowl am I going to just sit there looking back and forth from person to person or am I going to speak up and say "I don't watch football and have no interest in it"?  I seldom keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I think we all do it.... it shows we in fact do 'care', but its more like anti-care and want to express it too.



True, Cookie.  I'm sure we've all done it.  But I'm not the one pointing fingers when I've been guilty myself.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2015)

Totally agree AC...if it's a thread open for obvious debate then that's different, but for example I don't care for Cats..so I don't open a thread which is specifically about Cat pictures, to either shout out that I HATE cats and how pothers are wrong to like Cats ..or  pick holes in the OP..where they may have mentioned eons ago, where they had a specific problem with one cat perhaps..and use it as a Virtual Bat to beat them with...that's tedious to the Max, not only off-putting for those who then have to second guess whether they should even bother starting a thread knowing that at least one or 2 people usually the _Same_ people on every forum ..will spoil the thread for everyone else .

It could be extremely irritating if you let it..fortunately most of of us with sense just treat it with the contempt it deserves and completely ignore these desperate attempts at narcissistic attention ! ....


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Funny, holly, that when we were once talking about Marmite, I believe you made it very very clear how much you hated it over and over and over again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Not pointing fingers but I remember someone posting about a place they'd just been to on their vacation.  And 'someone' replied that you couldn't pay them to go to that place, although they were glad the person enjoyed it.     Also remember a response to a newbie stating where they lived and this person saying you couldn't pay them to live in that city - it's a dump.  Not pointing fingers though.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> View attachment 24726




:lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Narcissistic posters, where? Not here! Lol. Certainly a certain amount of projection/denial in play.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Narcissistic posters, where? Not here! Lol. Certainly a certain amount of projection/denial in play.



Uh huh.  layful:   Ahahaha!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

Narcissistic? Nah.

Check out _these _guns -


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Narcissistic? Nah.
> 
> Check out _these _guns -
> 
> View attachment 24729





Yeah baby!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Yikes! hubba hubba!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Eek!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

LOL!

The magic of steroids!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yep, unecessarily hostile.



I prefer "Rat's Patootie"   it's cuter... lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

Speaking of cats....  I've always enjoyed this one..  lol!!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Totally agree AC...if it's a thread open for obvious debate then that's different, but for example I don't care for Cats..so I don't open a thread which is specifically about Cat pictures, to either shout out that I HATE cats and how pothers are wrong to like Cats ..or pick holes in the OP..where they may have mentioned eons ago, where they had a specific problem with one cat perhaps..*and use it as a Virtual Bat to beat them with...*that's tedious to the Max, not only off-putting for those who then have to second guess whether they should even bother starting a thread knowing that at least *one or 2 people usually the Same people *on every forum ..will spoil the thread for everyone else .
> 
> It could be extremely irritating if you let it..fortunately most of of us with sense just treat it with the contempt it deserves and completely ignore these desperate attempts at narcissistic attention ! ....



Aye.

It's called obsession.

Made easier with supportive cheerleaders. :grin:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

^^ :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

btw Holly, when you say you don't like Cats are you talking about the Andrew Lloyd Webber kind or the one slinking around my ankles right now?


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Loved the cat pic QS. In fact, I think I am obsessed with it. Lolololololol.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm new to this forum, but the reason I decided to join was because I could choose the topic I was interested in and not have to wade through posts that did not. These people were born instigators I guess. Their sole purpose in life is to stir things up. What a way to think and live.



Indeed.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm an Obsessive Catpulsive myself too.  Have loved cats since I found out about em back when I was a teensy kid.  What's not to love.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie, I am obsessive catpulsive too, also borderline dogpulsive.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'm an Obsessive Catpulsive myself too.  Have loved cats since I found out about em back when I was a teensy kid. * What's not to love*.



Claws. 

Psycho Mao scratched me up real good yesterday. Then he curled up on my lap and purred. :jaded:

Other than that, yeah, the little fur-balls are cool.

He seems to have expressed his negative opinion for the topic of "good behavior" ...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

I've had many many scabs and scars from my kitties' sharp claws too.  Trimming is a good idea but not as easy as one thinks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I've had many many scabs and scars from my kitties' sharp claws too.  Trimming is a good idea but not as easy as one thinks.



Uh - I never had the courage to trim them - always afraid of hitting that vein. I just give them  a good scratching post and hope they use it. Roomie usually trims them, though - she seems to know what she's doing.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> btw Holly, when you say you don't like Cats are you talking about the Andrew Lloyd Webber kind or the one slinking around my ankles right now?




_sowwy _AC, and all cat lovers I don't like the real four legged felines....(not that I liked the musical either)....but then I wouldn't demand everyone agreed with me just because that's MY opinion...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> _sowwy _AC, and all cat lovers I don't like the real four legged felines....(not that I liked the musical either)....but then I wouldn't demand everyone agreed with me just because that's MY opinion...



You will now be banned from this forum for having a different opinion!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 18, 2015)

Actually I have a love for all furry creatures. Bearded dragons aren't furry but quite expressive faces...kind of mini dinosaurs. But dogs AND cats together always. Remind me that the next time the kits get into a slap fight on the keyboard. Or my leg, you know that move dogs do where they beat at you like horses? When it's a big dog you get scary scratches.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 18, 2015)

A bit on the humorous side ,regarding cats ...while we were out dancing recently at a hall ( locally)which is in the middle of a farming area so it's fairly isolated (about 16 km from our small town)  Anyway we were dancing and a large black and white cat appeared in the doorway it sat and watched us for about 4 Minuites with a big frown as if to say I'm sure there's something wrong with you 4 people ....:laugh:It stayed in the hall dashing up and down the very slippery wood floor ,it would go out the back door and come back  in and sit on the doorstep again looking at us ....at one stage it sat next to our tiny stereo we take out there for music ,hubby said it will go as soon as I turn up the music but it again just sat there looking at us ...
It hung around us while we had lunch then disappeared ,
I Latter phoned the people we pay the rent for the hall to ask it is was their cat ...It was ... I asked him to check the hall if he didn't see it around home in case it was hiding behind something in the hall when we locked it up as we didn't expect to be back there untill it's cooler ( next year )


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> You will now be banned from this forum for having a different opinion!




LOL...Phil..I'm ashakin' in ma shoes...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 18, 2015)

Not liking cats --- that's interesting --- is it not being smitten with cats like many are, or is it out and out hatred of cats, maybe having roots in childhood trauma. 

I once had a friend over for supper and I had 3 cats at the time who enjoyed mingling with guests.  This poor girl sat cringing against the couch, scared out of her skull when one of the cats looked her way or came near.  I would consider that some kind of neurosis or phobia, since our cats weren't about to lunge for her throat.  She was terrified and I couldn't understand it, and I still can't understand being afraid and/or hating one of  earth's precious creatures.  I like just about all animals, except those who want to kill and eat me, perhaps not a giant warthog --  Goats, fish, cows, horses, dogs, four legged ones and even 2 leggeds like birds and chickens, even gasp, humans  - like them all


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 18, 2015)

Cats are evil. Never turn your back on one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

Cats are fascinating... but you cannot appreciate that with only one cat..  I have 5 cats... and it's so interesting to watch them interact. They have set up a whole little society in my house.. Each cat apparently has his/her role to play, and each has his/her own territory.. no matter how small.. One has a shelf in the back room.. One on a chair under the kitchen table.. etc..   Yet they DO seem to genuinely appreciate and enjoy one another..  some love one more that the other.. some are more lone wolves... One is the boss, and breaks up fights...  so interesting.


----------



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

Are there many fights, QS?   imp


----------



## imp (Dec 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'm an Obsessive Catpulsive myself too.  Have loved cats since I found out about em back when I was a teensy kid.  What's not to love.



Whoa! Sounds as though you favor "catapulting" them.....I KNOW ya ain't that type......

(I couldn't resist).     imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

imp said:


> Are there many fights, QS?   imp



Actually not...  They have pretty much set up boundaries.  Once in a while someone does something to piss off another and there is some hissing and spitting... but NEVER any blood shed..  I have never seen one hurt another cat...  I have one cat I call the Bouncer.. his name is Harold..  He is a giant orange Tabby..  He breaks up fights immediately and sends the would be combatants to their corners to cool off.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2015)

QS, my experience also. Although I only have two cats now, condo rules, not mine, for years I had anywhere from four to six at a time. I recall in my youth, when the white cat Solomon, who greatly resembled a baby fur seal, benevolently ruled  the 

feline household for fifteen years, including my son when he was small. Lol. Solly even raised any kittens we had. I can still see him lying on his side, patiently allowing little scraps of kittenhood  to "nurse."


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 18, 2015)

When I had a multiple-cat household I also had a "bouncer cat" - it was interesting watching him do his thing to restore the social order of the clowder (a group of cats). 

Two cats would get into it, he'd come barreling in - he was a BIG cat - and cuff each of the combatants in the head with his mighty paw. They'd go to their respective corners to cool down, he'd turn and wink at me as if to say "Okay, boss - no problems here".


----------



## Waterlilly (Dec 18, 2015)

I like cats and dogs and some humans


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

I've enjoyed the cat stories on here, thanks for sharing.  And Phil, thanks for mentioning what Clowder means, I'm going to have to go tell my brother he is the Piped Piper of a Clowder.  It's not often I can get one over on him!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 18, 2015)

I never heard of a clowder before..  interesting....


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh my! I just went to google images and typed in clowder.  All you cat lovers should go look.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Not liking cats --- that's interesting --- is it not being smitten with cats like many are, or is it out and out hatred of cats, maybe having roots in childhood trauma.
> 
> I once had a friend over for supper and I had 3 cats at the time who enjoyed mingling with guests.  This poor girl sat cringing against the couch, scared out of her skull when one of the cats looked her way or came near.  I would consider that some kind of neurosis or phobia, since our cats weren't about to lunge for her throat.  She was terrified and I couldn't understand it, and I still can't understand being afraid and/or hating one of  earth's precious creatures.  I like just about all animals, except those who want to kill and eat me, perhaps not a giant warthog --  Goats, fish, cows, horses, dogs, four legged ones and even 2 leggeds like birds and chickens, even gasp, humans  - like them all



I don't dislike cats, I just prefer dogs, especially big ones.  I love how they interact with me.  And they are so CUTE!  I've had cats in the past, but mostly they were quite aloof until they wanted to knead my flesh with their claws; whereas Bonnie always thinks I am swell, even when I'm not.  And when I've been off on an errand where she couldn't come with, she has an absolute orgasm of joy to see me on my return -- gives me kisses, runs around in circles, does a little break dance routine and then flops over on her back for me to pet her underside.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2015)

I have experienced Siamese cats that have many of the same qualities as dogs. My great grandmother had a farm. Watch, the border collie, (all her sheepdogs were named Watch,) was best friends with a Siamese cat. Together, they would herd the sheep. It was amazing to see. Unlike most working dogs, Watch slept with a cat!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 19, 2015)

I also have 4 dogs... none of them are particularly crazy about the cats... and the cats run rings around the dogs.. taunting them every chance they get.. getting just close enough to get them to react and then leaping straight up 4 ft to the top of a cabinet... to escape the snap...  One cat enjoys sneaking up on a dog to slip in a sucker punch.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

There is a big poofy black cat who lives across the street from me and he LOVES to stand in my front yard just beyond the wrought iron grillework that encloses my front porch.  He lies in wait for Bonnie to come out onto the porch and then struts around and waves his really magnificent big poofy tail around in the air, all to taunt Bonnie, who then goes ballistic about the feline invader.  Great fun for the cat I guess, because he does it all the time and seems to quite enjoy Bonnie's frustration.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> There is a big poofy black cat who lives across the street from me and he LOVES to stand in my front yard just beyond the wrought iron grillework that encloses my front porch.  He lies in wait for Bonnie to come out onto the porch and then struts around and waves his really magnificent big poofy tail around in the air, all to taunt Bonnie, who then goes ballistic about the feline invader.  Great fun for the cat I guess, because he does it all the time and seems to quite enjoy Bonnie's frustration.



I used to do that with my ex-wife ...


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2015)

You have a big poofy tail that you wave around in the air?  The neighbors must have loved that!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> You have a big poofy tail that you wave around in the air?  The neighbors must have loved that!



Note I didn't_ say _"tail" ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2015)

Well I really have no interest in your topic, just joking, of course.  I have noticed people do that, too, and have wondered why they bother.  I guess they just want you to know their opinion.


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> There is a big poofy black cat who lives across the street from me and he LOVES to stand in my front yard just beyond the wrought iron grillework that encloses my front porch.  He lies in wait for Bonnie to come out onto the porch and then struts around and waves his really magnificent big poofy tail around in the air, all to taunt Bonnie, who then goes ballistic about the feline invader.  Great fun for the cat I guess, because he does it all the time and seems to quite enjoy Bonnie's frustration.



Cats love to taunt.  I got a "descented" skunk for my 12th birthday (OK, I was a weird kid) who lived indoors most of the time.  When someone was out in the yard, we'd tether her to the clothesline on a long leash so she could wander around and catch grasshoppers, which she loved.  We had a mama cat with half-grown babies who lived outdoors and they would stand just outside the skunk's reach and taunt her unmercifully until someone chased them away.

One day one of the kittens was asleep in the sun on top of the concrete wellhouse and the skunk managed to work her way out of her harness.  Before anyone could grab her, she dashed over to the wellhouse and bit the end of the kitten's tail off.  The cats left her alone after that.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## 911 (Jan 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Narcissistic? Nah.
> 
> Check out _these _guns -
> 
> View attachment 24729



Wow, those sure are big. (I'm talking about the sunglasses.)


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm glad to have this opportunity to express my hearty disinterest.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

My disinterest continues to be piqued.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

Shalimar, my Mom had a series of Siamese...don't try to tell them they are cats. You certainly don't want to suggest them to be dogs. Siamese know they are far superior to even their humans...although they tolerate us in their world.

When I had a multiple-cat household I also had a "bouncer cat" - it was interesting watching him do his thing to restore the social order of the clowder (a group of cats). 

 Two cats would get into it, he'd come barreling in - he was a BIG cat - and cuff each of the combatants in the head with his mighty paw. They'd go to their respective corners to cool down, he'd turn and wink at me as if to say "Okay, boss - no problems here".  

Our Kashi was like that. Just a modest sized tabbie...but the cats would grovel like he was Don Corleone. If he was napping he had to approve others sleeping near him. If he gave a quick baring of teeth, the cat in question would race off. If he allowed them to groom him then they might be invited to lay down.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

My mother's five pound Balinese ran the clowder of five cats, and one dog who thought he was a cat, until she died at twenty one years of age.


----------

